# Midnight Commander auf deutsch

## grox

Bis jetzt hatte ich den MC immer auf deutsch.

Seit ein paar Wochen startet der MC auf allen meinen drei Maschinen nur noch auf englisch.

Die Anleitung zur Lokalistion habe ich abermals durch gearbeitet.

Alle LC Variablen stehen auf "de_DE".

Die /etc/locales.build ist auch eingestellt auf de_DE.

In /etc/env.d/02locale seht LANG=de_DE.

Die glibc habe ich auch frisch emered.

Hat mir jemand nen Tip, wie ich den MC wieder auf deutsch umstellen kann?

.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo grox,

das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal nach einem Update eines anderen Programmes konnte es aber mit Hilfe dieses Links beheben.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

Schau ihn dir mal an vielleicht hast du in einer der conf Dateien etwas übersehen.

Viel Glück

Maik

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hallo grox,
> 
> das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal nach einem Update eines anderen Programmes konnte es aber mit Hilfe dieses Links beheben.
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung
> ...

 

also ich hatte glaube ich in der .bashrc für jeden Benutzer, der es haben wollte die Einträge gemacht...dann war er deutsch

aber ist schon eine Weile her....man sollte sich so was notieren  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Quote:*   

> also ich hatte glaube ich in der .bashrc für jeden Benutzer, der es haben wollte die Einträge gemacht...dann war er deutsch 
> 
> aber ist schon eine Weile her....man sollte sich so was notieren  
> 
> G. R.

 

Recht hat er  :Exclamation:  und so könnte es aussehen  :Cool: 

/root/.bashrc:

export LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-1

export LC_ALL=de_DE.ISO8859-1

export MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-1

Gruß Maik

----------

## grox

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.bashrc:
> 
> export LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-1
> 
> export LC_ALL=de_DE.ISO8859-1
> ...

 

Hat das bei dir so funktioniert   :Question: 

Hab's bei mir in die .bashrc rein kopiert, aber der mc ist immer noch englisch.  :Sad: 

.

----------

